# French Alps, but where?



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi to them that know, 
We are heading to France in ten days time, this is our fourth trip over there, so now know the ropes fairly well. We intend to spend about two weeks (3 week trip) in the Alps this time, having had a fantastic time in the Pyrenees last year. The starting point is fairly obvious as Annecy has such a fantastic reputation, the end point could well be The Gourge du Verdon, but where too in between?
What I need from you all is a list of suggested places/ areas to visit, we are country people with a dog and toad, we are definitely scenery, pretty views, delightful villages, cooler temperature type people. I love the challenge of the high colls and make no concessions even with the toad behind, the passenger just closes her eyes!! Especially when a cow slides down a mountain side on it's bottom straight for us!
We use sites rather than aires and have the ACSI book and card, also just bought the Facts USB camping dongle ( I don't want to start an Aires/sites argument).
So what I need is some town, village, area names as suggestions from all the experts. Many Many thanks.
Michael


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll start off, Allemont, go up to ski station Oz, catch the cable car to Alpe D'Huez. That'll do for a Good day min.  

tony


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Also from Allemont you could go up to Vaujany. Nice little village, with free shuttle bus from Allemont, or take the ski lifts from Alpe d'Huez and shuttle down. Municipal site Le Plan is by the lake and dam. Very interesting EDF museum there too.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bourg D'Osians is approx 5 miles away. Bit touristy :lol: 

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I know you wanted a campsite but this aire has a campsite feel being the ex municipal campsite. It is a great free aire at Pont du Fosse in the Haute-Alps. It is the ex municipal campsite that is now an official aire and can take 40 or so MH's. The facility block is closed but there is a service point. You can park where you like, some of the pitches are in the trees. There is a riverside walk to the centre of the village, takes 5 - 10 minutes. The views of the surrounding hills are fantastic.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10896

On your way from Annecy you could go to Lac Bourget. There is a campsite at Bourget de Lac. It has an aire associated with it at €9 pn without EHU which is entered via a barrier and CC system. You can use the campsite facilities or of course book into the campsite itself.
http://www.lebourgetdulac.fr/formul...3475&lang=fr&codej=france&time=20100121045647


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

This is great, thankyou, Keep it coming every bit will help. 

We tend to park up for either two or three nights, do that area with the toad then move on again, so probably six different stops in the two weeks - it seems to work for us!

I'll go and get the map out to follow all suggestions.

Michael


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

In the Ecrin area:

Vallouise is a gorgeous little village with a municipal camp site, a bar and restaurant and a couple of bakeries.

Guillestre is another pleasant spot. There are a number of campsites there. We stayed at St James Les Pins. Don't miss the Marmots nearby.

Info from our blog on the camp sites is below:

Camping Chambonettes Municipal
Vallouise, Ecrin National Park
A lovely position and good views from the site, near the village with shops and bars. Facilities basic. Very large site with some shade.

St James Les Pins
Guillestre, French Alps
A lovely camp site, 15 minutes walk from the town and supermarkets. Facilities are dated, but clean. Flat site with plenty of shade. Friendly owners, bread available every day and free wi fi.

Photos and more info on the blog at:
http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/2009_09_01_archive.html
This takes you to the September posts, you need to scroll down a few posts to find the ones in the Alps.

Hope you have a lovely time.
CandA


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you do lake bourget near annecy as suggested there are some great views from the drive around the lake.

St croix de verdon on lac st croix after the verdon gorges is superb.

If you read thr latter half if our blog for summer 2011 at www.hankthetank.co.uk there is a fair bit in there after Italy. Most of it totally useless but some nice pics!

The toad will be useful or the route de cretes on the verdon gorges as it's a bit hairy in a van I would imagine. We used te scooter but it almost killed it!

Have Fun


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

French Alps, I think they may be found in france :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Any where is pleasant down there.
Dave p


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Lake Annecy would recommend a visit to Col de la Forclaz. Awesome views from the top. Road is a little tight but not sure how it would be for a MH as I cycled it.

Fleshpots of Chamonix

A visit to Zermatt to see the Matterhorn or Grindelwald for the Eiger North face

The Vanoise National Park

Briancon and a visit to the campsite at the top of the La Meige valley. Road is a bit of a bottom gripper.

That should do


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks again to you all,

Thats just the info I need, I can see the start of a plan. We find the toad brilliant for doing the more "interesting bits" and having had 15 years driving artics it does not create us any hassle. I've just spent the afternoon in our workshop doing one or two little jobs and we shall soon be ready to go. 

Please keep posting, the more info I get helps enormously

Thanks Michael


----------

